# The House of Narutoforums



## Blue (Dec 15, 2005)

The recent downtime that NF has experienced had everyone worried about the future and continued operation of NF, I'm sure. 

Some child (who, if his appearance on Maddox Forums is any indication, is a complete moron) somehow managed to break into the server and wipe it, leaving us smilie-less and operating on the backup files of the forum.

He wanted to destroy NF, for whatever reason; It's hard to imagine how anyone who knows NF and has spent time getting to know its members would ever seek to harm it.

But NF isn't a bunch of data on a hard drive that can be deleted, or a website that can be redirected. To paraphrase the Sandaime, NF isn't just a web link to me. Old members fade away, and new members join all the time; friendships, as real as any in real life, have been formed on NF, and love has blossomed between far-distant persons.

Even if everyone on NF aren't friends, we're all a family - an important family.

Even if they break the forums, our house will not fall - every single person who spends time on NF inherits the will to keep that bond together. 

The forums fell, and within a day we were back together. No matter how many times they break our forum, we'll be back together in no time -  isn't that right, Dyro?

Thanks for dealing with our short downtime. I'm told it won't happen again - and if it does, do we really give a damn?


----------



## jkingler (Dec 15, 2005)

I wholeheartedly agree, Dandaime! ;_;


----------



## furious styles (Dec 15, 2005)

great post, dani. glad to have helped keep things moving. ^__^


----------



## Sayo (Dec 15, 2005)

NF can't be destroyed because of all the love that is going on, is that it? . . .

that just makes me depressive );


----------



## CABLE (Dec 15, 2005)

so true. now put the dre FC in the member Fc section.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 15, 2005)

Twenty-one gun salute, aimed at the hacker?


----------



## Blue (Dec 15, 2005)

Cable said:
			
		

> so true. now put the dre FC in the member Fc section.


Sandaime says: Kiss my wrinkled butt.



			
				Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> NF can't be destroyed because of all the love that is going on, is that it? . . .
> 
> that just makes me depressive );


We love you, Celly.


----------



## G. Hawke (Dec 15, 2005)

*dies from the overflowing love*
And yeah, i love it as well......


----------



## Master Scorpion (Dec 15, 2005)

Sweet thread

And who is the two girls on that second pic...??


----------



## Blue (Dec 15, 2005)

Just your (more than) friendly admin team. ^_^


----------



## clockwork (Dec 15, 2005)

Dandiame is a neat name.

This thread and my convo earlier with NN really makes me feel like our admin team rocks. That may seem like blatant sucking up but I'm just glad we're run by such awesome people.

Nothing can destroy us, it was fun spamming MM and then camping out at Dyro's forum. Everything is an experience and I agree with what has been said in this thread more than any other thread ever. I'm glad other people feel the same way I do.


----------



## Dyroness (Dec 15, 2005)

It was all a pleasure, Dani. ^_^
Let's commemorate the return!


----------



## chauronity (Dec 15, 2005)

Yes! No matter how many times we go down, we'll determinately rise back to our feets again ... you'll have to do more than just hack the forums, hack our spirits, minds. 
Hence, narutoforums aint gonna die as long as we got the spirit...


Nice speech Dani ^-^


----------



## Blue (Dec 15, 2005)

*insert currently non-existant affection emotes here*


----------



## Sayo (Dec 15, 2005)

> We love you, Celly.


*Dissapears in an explosion of fire and smoke. *

N0oOoOO0Ooo0oO!1?!1!|11!?!?!1??!1|


----------



## mow (Dec 15, 2005)

*hug for all*
EDIT: *espically celly*


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 15, 2005)

Yes, yes. I love NF even the "tards" have my affection.

You never know how important a thing is, until you lose it, I guess and that's what I learned with this down time.

My life doesn't function well without you guys/girls, without the Music, without the Forum Leader Thread.

I've been very hyped since we got back online. Love the NF.


----------



## Sayo (Dec 15, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> *hug for all*
> EDIT: *espically celly*


whoever fixes the avatar thingie get's a free hug!


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 15, 2005)

Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> whoever fixes the avatar thingie get's a free hug!


I was under the impression that every hug from you was free, Sayo. Or is it just me who gets free hugs on regular basis? <3


----------



## mow (Dec 15, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Yes, yes. I love NF even the "tards" have my affection.
> 
> You never know how important a thing is, until you lose it, I guess and that's what I learned with this down time.
> 
> ...



That was so sweet ;_;

Now I shall proceed to ban you, you powerless old goon! :muahahah


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 15, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> That was so sweet ;_;
> 
> Now I shall proceed to ban you, you powerless old goon! :muahahah


I may have lost my godly powers, you old coot! But I still own you without them, now get back in line! >(


----------



## BattousaiMS (Dec 15, 2005)

Kiri no Kuchiki said:
			
		

> The recent downtime that NF has experienced had everyone worried about the future and continued operation of NF, I'm sure.
> 
> Some child (who, if his appearance on Maddox Forums is any indication, is a complete moron) somehow managed to break into the server and wipe it, leaving us smilie-less and operating on the backup files of the forum.
> 
> ...



Well, it must be scribbler. A serious or qualified hacker wouldn't waste his time trying to bring down a forum. Besides, wehater people know it or not, anything you do can be easily traced back by certain companies now who have their own high ended hackers to search and hand these felloned hackers to the likes of FBI & RCMP (only scribblers wouldn't know this). So most hackers won't even bother trying something this stupid as there is usually two things that interest them: Money and recognition (even then they are discrete, they usually call up the companies and tell them their security faults. I even have a friend who does this and get payed for it, since he helps them make those systems better) and Narutoforums offer neither to them. It doesn't flush money nor does it have a high ended security system, after all no forums are based on a high ended security system against hacking.


It is sad though, even as a scribbler, you would have to be really lame to try and bring a forum down. So I agree, that little kid must really be a moron :.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Dec 15, 2005)

give the name adres of that h4x bitch

spamasuki will hunt and kill


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 15, 2005)

Someone should post a picture of just Moe in here, how can you not love him? <333


----------



## Shogun (Dec 15, 2005)

Ah the Naruto Forums family, sounds kind of weird but also quite accurate. I suppose i would be the crazy old uncle who harpoons anything that looks like a whale. Hence the fat kids suck fc, ah, how i have missed thee...


----------



## Neenah (Dec 15, 2005)

A damn good speeh Knk
Much love <333


----------



## Sayo (Dec 15, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> I was under the impression that every hug from you was free, Sayo. Or is it just me who gets free hugs on regular basis? <3


You don't check your Bank account in Z?rich alot, do you.


----------



## Ulquiorra Schiffer (Dec 15, 2005)

Great speech KnK-chan. 

I really didn't have much of a life without the forums. It was boring the last three days...I probably would have thought I'd done something to get banned but a friend of mine couldn't get on either so I felt a little better then....It all sucks that the boards got hacked. I wonder why someone would do that? *Re-evaluates the worth of people* Eh. Oh well...It's great to see you all again. Even if I don't know all of you, LOL....Welcome back and I vote to start a Dandaime FC, LOL....Second me if you agree...LOL


----------



## Aman (Dec 15, 2005)

Nice speech. 

Are you planning on trying to track the hacker?


----------



## furious styles (Dec 15, 2005)

he was already apprehended.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 15, 2005)

judge|dre said:
			
		

> he was already apprehended.



Is he getting burned on the digital stake...or...is something happening IRL

and that was a great, heartfelt speech...^_^


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 15, 2005)

Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> You don't check your Bank account in Z?rich alot, do you.


Yeah right! Like you'd ever do anything to me, I know you love me, Sayo. <3


----------



## mow (Dec 15, 2005)

sunny and celly sitting on a tree!


----------



## Aman (Dec 15, 2005)

judge|dre said:
			
		

> he was already apprehended.


Who was he? Why did he do it?


----------



## clockwork (Dec 15, 2005)

It was +azmo. He wanted to overthrow the real Tazmo.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 15, 2005)

he was apprehended by the mod team, and by the uchicha cops. turns out he was a little black kid on a tricycle.


----------



## OniTasku (Dec 15, 2005)

Well, that's a relief. I was starting to get worried as to what happened to the forum. As expected, it was some idiot trying to destroy the forum. As ironic as this statement will sound, that person needs to get a life.

Glad the the forum is up and running again, though!


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Dec 15, 2005)

Glad we are back.  I felt like I was banned or something, so I went around town turing on the computers and trying to get here.  I was a bit worried that we might be gone.  I felt a bit bad since I spent sooooo much time here, and it was all gone for a moment.  

I am very happy that its back.  But, I agree with you KnK.  NarutoForums, has become not just a link to a forum, but a cyber world were we hang with some people that enjoy what we like to do.

I hope that hacker gets caught.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 15, 2005)

Everyone knows, I keep this forum together. Mainly with my annoying ramblings about penises and my obsession with music.


----------



## skmt999 (Dec 15, 2005)

Ah, well. Some of those pranksters just can't seem to help themselves. That's all right. We'll send them some help. In the form a couple shattered kneecaps....


----------



## Reznor (Dec 15, 2005)

Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> You don't check your Bank account in Z?rich alot, do you.


So are you a prostitute, then?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 15, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> So are you a prostitute, then?


Fuck you Reznor, don't talk like that to Sayo. *insert death to Reznor smiley here*


----------



## Hef (Dec 15, 2005)

Soooo cheesy. o.o


----------



## OniTasku (Dec 15, 2005)

Man, being unable to have smilies feels like being in the stone-age of forums. Though, I'm sure Vash is having a field day with that. xD


----------



## Jack Bauer (Dec 15, 2005)

that was a good speech ;__;


----------



## Reznor (Dec 15, 2005)

> Fuck you Reznor, don't talk like that to Sayo. *insert death to Reznor smiley here*


It was a valid question


----------



## furious styles (Dec 15, 2005)

and she is a whore. that i love <3


----------



## Procyon (Dec 15, 2005)

Dani, that was beautiful! Even if a bit cheesish, but hey, it was still cool.  I wanted to rep you, but I can't right now. ^_^; I'll remember it for later. 

Thanks, Dani. Long live NF, our community, our family, and our firendships. I love you all! *Group Hug*

Now, a quote for Aragorn, in the Return of the King, only change a little:



> Stand your ground, stand your ground! Naruto Forumers, my brothers! I see in your eyes, the same fear that would take the heart of me. A day may come, when the courage of men fails, when we forsake our friends, and break all bonds of fellowship, but it is not this day. An hour of wolves, and shattered shields when the age of men comes crashing down! But it is not this day! This day we fight! For all that you hold dear, on this good earth, I bid you stand, men of the west1!



1: I didn't edit that part for lack of confusion, but if you will, we'll just pretend the whole world is the West. One of NF's strength's is its diversity. I love how people come here from Aussieland, Sweden, Brazil, UAE, or just about anywhere else in the world.


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 15, 2005)

The pillar that is NF will never fall!


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 15, 2005)

Good post, I agree with the sentiments expressed.

It was great fun while it lasted, but it's good to be home.

Every NF poster, from the newest n00b to the most senile senior member, is possessed of the spirit of fire.  No snowblower could ever compete with the flames.


----------



## Jordy (Dec 15, 2005)

Mel & Dani xDDD Luff! xD


----------



## Miharu_Watanabe (Dec 15, 2005)

Whao//Aww so much pride and spirit in NF : im just glad everything's back . Yesterday when I read that the forums will be back momentarily, I thought you guys were reconstructing the site or something ^___^


edit: well almost everything's back =\ the smilies aren't working yet and some photos x) ah well time will tell


----------



## Kool ka lang (Dec 15, 2005)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> Good post, I agree with the sentiments expressed.
> 
> It was great fun while it lasted, but it's good to be home.
> 
> Every NF poster, from the newest n00b to the most senile senior member, is possessed of the spirit of fire. No snowblower could ever compete with the flames.



::sob::sob:: I feel an odd sense of belonging burning in the depths of my soul....::sob::sob:damn smilies T_T)


----------



## sbutter (Dec 15, 2005)

Well, its nice that your host got everything figured out.  Sucks that both you and animesuki were affected. But, if you werent using that german provider I doubt it would have been the issue it was.  Oh well.  welcome back.


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 15, 2005)

sbutter said:
			
		

> Well, its nice that your host got everything figured out.  Sucks that both you and animesuki were affected. But, if you werent using that german provider I doubt it would have been the issue it was.  Oh well.  welcome back.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Tazmo is really cheap.


----------



## sbutter (Dec 15, 2005)

You mean free?


----------



## Keramachi (Dec 15, 2005)

Well said. I love this place, and cool people reside here. The fact that my opinions are shared by many is more than enough to keep this place going.


----------



## Dark Flame Comander Ninja (Dec 15, 2005)

oh my gosh!there was a hack and we were down for some time?*drinks coffe and spits it in everyone's face*lol i never noticed...sorry...but it is strange that someone that got to know every member and all that stuff tried to destroy this forums...when we find him we shall kill him!no one hacks forums before i do,lol just kiddini havent been here for a day or two so thats why i didint notice what had happened...smilieless...who was that crazy son of a bitch?i want my smilies back!loli may still be a newbie but yeh we are family...warcrack,my anti job like call of duty big red one we fight as one bring the good stuff baby!*pulls out a rocket launcher*lol i'm feeling crazy today...


----------



## Blackvoice (Dec 16, 2005)

wow i now know who will write my eulogy nice job KNK


----------



## Blue (Dec 16, 2005)

hef said:
			
		

> Soooo cheesy. o.o


Everyone knows that. You don't have to point it out. D:

It's the feelings behind it that count.


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Dec 16, 2005)

No amount of feelings could make up for the sour cheesecake I just had to wade through.


----------



## G. Hawke (Dec 16, 2005)

Setoshi said:
			
		

> Cheesecake is overrated. D:



No it isn't. -_O


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 16, 2005)

I just keep doing what I came here to do...Whore myself to the masses until I find people willing to help me with my story.


----------



## mr_yenz (Dec 16, 2005)

I can't make any comments... too shocked for words. May the NF live forever on! *wipes tears away and hugs you all* TT_TT--------> ~^_^~


----------



## Rynoa (Dec 16, 2005)

long live NF and the proof is here, we're all back together thanks to the admins and all the others that helped... ^^

forget about that hacker. igf he feels that bringing down a forum is fun, we should all pity him and laugh at his face


----------



## Gold Knight (Dec 16, 2005)

It's a good, strong community we have here, for certain.

I also like that we have so many unique individuals here that can cause a lot of excitement - yet we manage to keep it all together.  I don't know many forums that can do that.


----------



## Lacus Clyne (Dec 16, 2005)

Setoshi said:
			
		

> Cheesecake is overrated. D:



OMG I KEEL YOU >=O


----------



## Procyon (Dec 16, 2005)

Cheese is really disgusting. That's why I have chips without the cheese.


----------



## Feathers! (Dec 16, 2005)

I ate a whole cheesecake by myself once, i didnt like it at first but the next morning all food somehow taste better... twas a long weekend, good times.

o and yes i agree the house of NF tis awesome.


----------



## Nama (Dec 16, 2005)

Whew.. I'm glad NF is back. But I know that nothing/no one can destroy it. Thanks to everyone who have worked hard for it. I really like, no, love this place and the people in here 'though I don't know the most of you. 

By the way, nice speech, Kiri no Kuchiki ^_^.


----------



## Aman (Dec 16, 2005)

Why was it down again for five hours?


----------



## Ah B (Dec 16, 2005)

Cheesecake is fat. That's all there is to it.


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (Dec 16, 2005)

Well, I'm glad these forums are back.  I didn't realize until they went down how much time I spent here and how much I love being a part of this wonderful community.  Great to see it up and running again, thanks to our fricktastically awesome admins.  Whoot!


----------



## olaf (Dec 16, 2005)

Great speach.

Because of that NF breakdown, I had some extra free time.... but I didn't want it to be free... i didn't want to do anything else than beaing at the NF

Those few days without NF really sucked.

So it is really great that NF is back!! NF FOREVER!!!!

OMG that hacker who did it is sooo dead.... If U find out who did it, send me his adress. I'll get some friends and we'll:
- burn his house
- kill his mother
- kill his father
- kill his granpa
- kill his grandma
- kill his siblings
- kill his dog/cat
- kill his neighbours
- And finally we will kill the culprit!!
*flame of revenge burning in his eyes*
So no one will ever try to do it again!!!


----------



## Blue (Dec 16, 2005)

aman_melles said:
			
		

> Why was it down again for five hours?


Further repairs, apparently. Rep system is up.


----------



## Shishou (Dec 16, 2005)

Grab your dick and double click! For porn porn porn!


----------



## G. Hawke (Dec 16, 2005)

Shishou said:
			
		

> Grab your dick and double click! For porn porn porn!



........................ -_-''
Maybe not all parts of NF is good eh?


----------



## Blue (Dec 16, 2005)

Mandorallen said:
			
		

> ........................ -_-''
> Maybe not all parts of NF is good eh?


No family is complete without the delinquent little brother. :|


----------



## G. Hawke (Dec 16, 2005)

Kiri no Kuchiki said:
			
		

> No family is complete without the delinquent little brother. :|



Wait, that actually reminds me of my real brother.
So yeah, i guess you are right.


----------



## monk3 (Dec 17, 2005)

wow. now i can life at ease =)


----------



## Chatulio (Dec 17, 2005)

T_T.....*sniff* Dandaime sama *eyes explode with an inner fire* LET THEM TRY TO STOP US THE LEGIONS OF NARUTOFORUMS WILL CONQUER *raises fist*


----------



## Neji48972 (Dec 17, 2005)

The servers may be hacked, but NF persists in the hearts and minds of its members. NF Forever!


----------



## RockLee (Dec 17, 2005)

NF=crack.
Great, it's back.
You brought back my addiction.

-_-' 

P.S. Cheesecake=death.


----------



## Sayo (Dec 17, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> sunny and celly sitting on a tree!


With moe chopping down the tree :x


----------



## Reznor (Dec 17, 2005)

Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> With moe chopping down the tree :x


*chops down celly*


----------



## Sayo (Dec 17, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> *chops down celly*


That is so reznor . .


----------



## Reznor (Dec 17, 2005)

Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> That is so reznor . .


Nuh uh! *You *are so reznor!


----------



## The Scenester (Dec 17, 2005)

^How interesting.... *spaces out* *flashes from the past* D;


----------



## Sayo (Dec 17, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Nuh uh! *You *are so reznor!


I'm not a retard  	
you have pdd nos  >0


----------



## Reznor (Dec 17, 2005)

Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> I'm not a retard
> you have pdd nos  >0


Your          mom


----------



## Sayo (Dec 17, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Your          mom


who's your mommy!


----------



## Jack Bauer (Dec 17, 2005)

cradleback!


----------



## Reznor (Dec 17, 2005)

> who's your mommy!


 Will you be my mommy? ;_;


----------



## Sayo (Dec 17, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Will you be my mommy? ;_;


awesome reznor as a son 
ofcourse i'll have to discuss this with occi, since we have some problems controlling your adopted brother vash


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 17, 2005)

Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> awesome reznor as a son
> ofcourse i'll have to discuss this with occi, since we have some problems controlling your adopted brother vash



You smell like dead bunnies.


----------



## Shiari (Dec 17, 2005)

Nice Speech...

The hacker is lucky.... that I don't KNOW who he is...

or I would rip his heart out and  make him eat it. >_<

or just set the house on fire. >_>


----------



## Noex (Dec 18, 2005)

well the forums is back, nuff said, no reason to talk trash or even spend anymore time dealing wiht the hacker, if he taught it was funny then well he is worth nothing, the worst thing you can o is to destroy others creation, many people have spend many hours here (i am one of them haha) so this feels like a home yes.

last dec i lost my i-net connection but now wehn i go back online, many of the older members are gone, but a few remains, or they just change their name GRRRRRRR anyway the point is that i still feel liek this is the home hahahah even if i was away for like a long time (dec 04 - aug 05).


----------



## smg022593 (Dec 18, 2005)

LOL im new here lol i like naruto specially wen about his tranfotmation but man on last min. wen he did it.Wen he bout turn to 9-tail fox man.


----------



## Sayo (Dec 18, 2005)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> You smell like dead bunnies.


I eat them for christmas *smack*  . . .


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Dec 18, 2005)

It seems the forums were down again earlier today.


----------



## Kool ka lang (Dec 18, 2005)

WTF hacker. go away. stay away. get your own chik'n.


----------



## Dark Flame Comander Ninja (Dec 18, 2005)

aman_melles said:
			
		

> Why was it down again for five hours?


five hours?shit!really?i was out of the forums for like two or three days...


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Dec 19, 2005)

i have played WoW all the time....so i havent noticed 


hunters RULE!!! \m/


----------



## Aman (Dec 19, 2005)

WoW sucks!


----------



## JAPPO (Dec 19, 2005)

greeeat... i guess


----------



## Sayo (Dec 19, 2005)

aman_melles said:
			
		

> WoW sucks!


*smack*  you suck mister "suckysucky5dolla"  you. . .


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Dec 19, 2005)

aman_melles said:
			
		

> WoW sucks!


    

*tortures him with his pet owl*


----------



## dbcomix (Dec 19, 2005)

El Jackal said:
			
		

> *tortures him with his pet owl*


 
nyeah! >=D

*tapes this for black mailing later*


----------



## OniTasku (Dec 19, 2005)

WoW has taken so many of our great members souls captive. T__T


----------



## DeathIsComing (Dec 19, 2005)

hear hear.
long live NF!


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 20, 2005)

NF will never die. That's is all.


----------



## Aman (Dec 20, 2005)

Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> *smack*  you suck mister "suckysucky5dolla"  you. . .


Ok, mommy.


----------



## Urban (Dec 20, 2005)

I did all the h4xx0ring

muhahaha, you'll never know I did it






for the slow people: I was just kidding =/


----------



## Hell Fire (Dec 20, 2005)

well said,


----------



## Hayabusa (Dec 20, 2005)

aman_melles said:
			
		

> WoW sucks!


No, it doesn't suck. I guess you play Guild Wars?


----------



## OniTasku (Dec 20, 2005)

Perhaps he was just referring to the fact it has taken away a few members from the forum, not the actual game itself?

Though, I must admit, when I played WoW at my friends' house, it was relatively addicting and fun. Thankfully, I already have enough distractions.


----------



## De Monies (Dec 21, 2005)

not to mention expensive $___$
.. well maybe not expensive but bugger that, spending money every month or so .____.
*plays it at neighbours house*


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Dec 22, 2005)

NF will never DIE!!!! 


<.<


*hacks the place*

*..*again* X;*


----------



## ichinii30 (Dec 24, 2005)

didn't nf get hacked several times?


----------



## Corum (Dec 26, 2005)

Malicious attacks against NF? Who'd ever want to do that!


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 26, 2005)

Kiri no Kuchiki said:
			
		

> The recent downtime that NF has experienced had everyone worried about the future and continued operation of NF, I'm sure.
> 
> Some child (who, if his appearance on Maddox Forums is any indication, is a complete moron) somehow managed to break into the server and wipe it, leaving us smilie-less and operating on the backup files of the forum.
> 
> ...





That sound like something Professor X would say...


----------



## shiren (Dec 26, 2005)

Man I have been here sence the very beggining when Naruto first was starting out back in 2003...befor naruto was that huge hit it is now...I was member 25  it was great back then and still is now...all I can rember though is a rouge admin that was on this forum got P.Oed and hacked in and tore NF and new one a couple of times and then finally NF disapeared for a couple of months...when it came back I was so happy and so where alot of the other naruto fans who used to come here...alot had doughts though that is was back for good because of what happened....but this stuff was back in the day when NF first started....but it was still good then...


----------



## Sayo (Dec 26, 2005)

ichinii30 said:
			
		

> didn't nf get hacked several times?


hacked as in "deadly tries wich kane was responsible for" yes.
And therefore 2 of the previous versions of NF got killed.


----------



## Kevinthewiseone (Jan 24, 2006)

*yes*

i agree completely


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2006)

> And therefore 2 of the previous versions of NF got killed.


 So are we on version 3, that started about a year ago?


----------



## Baki_nigga (Jan 31, 2006)

hey wat up iam at school


----------



## MkAura (Feb 3, 2006)

hey im new(i think this is the 4th thread im writing this, but is the fastest way to know people i think) and i want to say something:

im impressed 

seems like this is not one of those "dont-talk-unless-you-really-need-too" sites (curious word isnt it?)

so, as the first-guy-post said (another funny word)(and by the way, sorry i dont remenber your nameeee ) i hope i'll make friends here

heads up NF!!!


----------



## Kckat (Feb 5, 2006)

Nothing can stop NF! Muwahahahah!  Our supream  ninja will never lose to such threatning, hacking, idiots!


----------



## Haruka Katana (Feb 10, 2006)

I just can't get a better image for myself...(I suck)
Anyway, I wonder how u guys get diferent types of ninja rank?


----------



## Sayo (Feb 10, 2006)

Haruka Katana said:
			
		

> I just can't get a better image for myself...(I suck)
> Anyway, I wonder how u guys get diferent types of ninja rank?


Depends on your postcount. .


----------



## furious styles (Feb 10, 2006)

Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> Depends on your postcount. .



but don't count on getting hers any time soon. she'za haxxor!


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha14 (Feb 13, 2006)

im bored =/ booooorrrrrreeeeddd!!!!!!.....
O.o sorry


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha14 (Feb 13, 2006)

im still bored. how do i get a icon?


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha14 (Feb 13, 2006)

...
...........
..................\..
.
.
.
.
.
.
...
.

.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha14 (Feb 13, 2006)

<a href="http://www.pickle-green.com/egraphics/main.php?id=eggs" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.boomspeed.com/egraphics/egg03063.gif" border="0" alt="This egg hatches on 03/01/06! Adopt one today!"></a>


----------



## Feralsoul (Feb 26, 2006)

Can you send me a message to tell me why I can't upload my custom avatar?


----------



## JBarnz008 (Feb 26, 2006)

I can't seem to get my Avy up too???


----------



## CABLE (Feb 27, 2006)

clockwork said:
			
		

> Dandiame is a neat name.
> 
> This thread and my convo earlier with NN really makes me feel like our admin team rocks. That may seem like blatant sucking up but I'm just glad we're run by such awesome people.
> 
> Nothing can destroy us, it was fun spamming MM and then camping out at Dyro's forum. Everything is an experience and I agree with what has been said in this thread more than any other thread ever. I'm glad other people feel the same way I do.



lol.  Clock is sirius.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 27, 2006)

Has anyone else noticed the irony that its a topic called the house of *Naruto*forums and theres a bleach smiley next to the title?


----------



## superninja112 (Feb 28, 2006)

*hi*

hello all  i am new and i am kinda lost....


----------



## naruto_rockstar (Mar 2, 2006)

*hello*

im new here!!


----------



## naruto_rockstar (Mar 2, 2006)

*lol*

sweet pic superninja!!!! great job on drawing naruto!!!!! i should show you guys my pic of sasuke and sakura some time!!!


----------



## Neji (Mar 18, 2006)

uhhhmmm good speech.....


----------



## greatachilles (Mar 19, 2006)

that was a nice speech. and u tell all those hackers to back off, cuz the great achilles is here. the greatest warrior of all time!


----------



## Sayo (Mar 19, 2006)

---------- *Dear new people* ----------

If you are having difficulties about subjects and functions or are in need of basic information i kindly reffer you *here*
Thank you for your understanding, please also read the sub stickies and eventuell FAQ threads.

You can always PM Moderators & Administrators if the neccesary threads and/or search function fail to comply

Enjoy the board​


----------



## joracer (Apr 2, 2006)

sup everyone


----------



## tank! (Apr 8, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> NF isn't a bunch of data on a hard drive that can be deleted, or a website that can be redirected. To paraphrase the Sandaime, NF isn't just a web link to me. Old members fade away, and new members join all the time; friendships, as real as any in real life, have been formed on NF, and love has blossomed between far-distant persons.
> 
> Even if everyone on NF aren't friends, we're all a family - an important family.
> Even if they break the forums, our house will not fall - every single person who spends time on NF inherits the will to keep that bond together.



One of the most beautiful things i've ever read.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 8, 2006)

I have a Tear in my Eye lol, Really nice Speech Blue


----------



## harris-2k5 (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey guys i'm new..but does anyone know what happens to Saskue after he gets taken in by orochimaru...I found out he gets taken in but...does he come back to konoha or what??


----------



## Danime2355 (Apr 20, 2006)

hey everyone


----------



## Genin Yagarumasou (Apr 21, 2006)

*Wats Up*

NF will prevail u bastards


----------



## Yosh Lee (Apr 28, 2006)

*I did*

I thought Deidara was a girl when I saw him


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 28, 2006)

Yosh Lee said:
			
		

> I thought Deidara was a girl when I saw him


Deidara is a girl.


----------



## Yondy (Apr 28, 2006)

What's with all of the newbies posting in here? 

And nice speech Blue =3.


----------



## sand_of_gaara (May 3, 2006)

hello!!!!!...im new can people pls be my friend!!!!!!...i really love naruto!!!..pls message me and talk to me!


----------



## ganzoed (May 4, 2006)

hey when R the filler episodes gonna end? and wher r they gonna start Naruto 2?


----------



## Xx Uchiha Itachi xX (May 6, 2006)

ok people i need help how do you work the sig it says there are no subscribe folders then i look and i have three and it says there empty can you tell me what to do ?


----------



## Xx Uchiha Itachi xX (May 6, 2006)

nm it worked


----------



## Xx Uchiha Itachi xX (May 6, 2006)

ok i am going to make a new acount because the name Xx Uchiha Itachi xX is to big and the Xx is under it


----------



## OniTasku (May 6, 2006)

Triple posting is bad, refrain from doing it again, okay? ^ ^


----------



## Nathan (May 6, 2006)

Xx Uchiha Itachi xX said:
			
		

> ok i am going to make a new acount because the name Xx Uchiha Itachi xX is to big and the Xx is under it



You do know you can change you username?


----------



## aneesa (May 7, 2006)

hello forom join me.


----------



## Jonas (May 10, 2006)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaa c w 11


----------



## Freija (May 10, 2006)

nice speech blue >_>


----------



## kapsi (May 10, 2006)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> Triple posting is bad, refrain from doing it again, okay? ^ ^


And why is that?


----------



## Sloane (May 12, 2006)

hey guys, i do know: this is not thr right thread but i have a question: who of you know where I can get pictures of naruto when they are older and have these new clothes? (I hope you know what I mean)


----------



## neji 225 (May 16, 2006)

even Sakura couldn't compare.

check this site my freind made it


----------



## star64 (May 24, 2006)

Sloane said:
			
		

> hey guys, i do know: this is not thr right thread but i have a question: who of you know where I can get pictures of naruto when they are older and have these new clothes? (I hope you know what I mean)



look on the cover of the part 2 first manga


----------



## hanhdung (May 27, 2006)

Hehe,I'm a new one,could I be a good friend to all of you.I'm from Viet Nam!^^


----------



## *CLOUD* (May 30, 2006)

welcome to the forums but the place for you to go is academy registration you'll meet alot of new ppl there welcome enjoy your stay


----------



## Euphoria (Jun 27, 2006)

Dystopianday said:
			
		

> The recent downtime that NF has experienced had everyone worried about the future and continued operation of NF, I'm sure.
> 
> Some child (who, if his appearance on Maddox Forums is any indication, is a complete moron) somehow managed to break into the server and wipe it, leaving us smilie-less and operating on the backup files of the forum.
> 
> ...




This post, in one word, is beautiful.  Perfectly executed.  10/10.  I can find nothing wrong with this post.  

Not to mention, it is touching, and the comparison between this forum... erm i mean family... and Konoha, is genius.


----------



## Itachi5 (Jul 3, 2006)

what is everyone talking about i thought we are supposed to talk about naruto this is stupid


----------



## az0r (Jul 5, 2006)

Dystopianday said:
			
		

> The recent downtime that NF has experienced had everyone worried about the future and continued operation of NF, I'm sure.
> 
> Some child (who, if his appearance on Maddox Forums is any indication, is a complete moron) somehow managed to break into the server and wipe it, leaving us smilie-less and operating on the backup files of the forum.
> 
> ...



man    XD


----------



## Naruto_Rasengan_ (Jul 11, 2006)

O_O


----------



## Aman (Jul 14, 2006)

Itachi said:
			
		

> what is everyone talking about i thought we are supposed to talk about naruto this is stupid


Didn't you listen?


----------



## Kissed_by_Kakashi (Jul 14, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> The recent downtime that NF has experienced had everyone worried about the future and continued operation of NF, I'm sure.
> 
> Some child (who, if his appearance on Maddox Forums is any indication, is a complete moron) somehow managed to break into the server and wipe it, leaving us smilie-less and operating on the backup files of the forum.
> 
> ...


Hell ya!the *Person*bastard who did this should die!!!! he srewed the 
forums up!HE will pay!!!!!! 

and neji 225,
off topic much?post that on the add board.thanx.

~KBK


----------



## Mika Dosu (Jul 14, 2006)

HELLO NARUTO FELLOW FANS ....

  OH MY GOD I HAVE BEEN SEARCHING THE ENTIRE INTERNET AND I CAN'T FIND A SINGLE ONE DEDICATED TOO NARUTO.

MY DREAM YES MY DREAM IS TOO FIND A AMV THAT WILL HAVE 28 DAYS LATER - IN A HEARTBEAT .... SERIOUSELY PEOPLE THINK BACK OR REMEMBER THE TUNE IT IS SO PERFECT FOR NARUTO V'S SASKAE OR SOME OTHER CLIMAX TO NARUTO ANIME ....

OR EVAN MANGA COME ON GUYS THINK ALL!!!
EPISODES OF CLIMAX THAT MAKE YOU SWEAT.!!!!! 

I WANT REPLIES WETHER GOOD OR BAD!!!!!!!


----------



## Kero-Chan (Jul 14, 2006)

He did it? Was it recently cause the main site looks different.


----------



## byuga (Jul 16, 2006)

waah beutiful


----------



## luxjason (Aug 4, 2006)

*the future of naruto*

i'm still wondering what ichiban's full limit is, and when sasuke will face off with him. it seems to have an epic connotation attached to it. i'm thinking that they may fast forward 3-4 years and have them all grown up a bit, THAT would be cool.


----------



## crackerbox (Aug 9, 2006)

check out this site it's got the best Naruto pics EVAR!! here


----------



## dog665 (Aug 17, 2006)

ok....than hi.


----------



## Xell (Aug 17, 2006)

Hmm I wonder why they broke in.. Jealousy?


----------



## fartter (Aug 17, 2006)

dude how do you get an avatar!!1
tell me pretty please


----------



## fartter (Aug 17, 2006)

sup ,hows it going


----------



## the_ilest (Aug 24, 2006)

WUT CHU TALKING ABOUT WILLIS????


----------



## ~ShuriKEN~ (Aug 24, 2006)

What is this actually all bout'?


----------



## Taxman (Aug 24, 2006)

this thread was made after a hacker attack on the forum.....that's what this thread is all about...


----------



## Yasha (Aug 25, 2006)

About one week without NF. Lots of angst. XD


----------



## Chatulio (Aug 25, 2006)

I remember the time when the false gods(forums XD) came. They re was much blood and sorrow many betrayals brother against brother. To the sword they put themselves too. Finally the world was restored after teh great sundering and all was set right.


----------



## dangerunicorn (Sep 11, 2006)

I just started using NF today.
and so far I'm really enjoying it.
I haven't ever really used a forum,
but It's interesting to hear other's oppinion's on the anime and manga.
I like the spin off's on Bleach and FLCL as well.
I'm glad NF is still up,otherwise I wouldn't have heard the time's for Bleach and link's for youtubes.haha Just thought I'd voice a little oppinion of my own.


----------



## Uzumaki_Syaz (Sep 12, 2006)

can i ask one question?
naruto have a family??


----------



## Yondaime Jr (Oct 2, 2006)

sabaku taiso


----------



## Yondaime Jr (Oct 2, 2006)

dammit my pic didnt show


----------



## Yondaime Jr (Oct 2, 2006)

does anybody know when are the kakashi gaiden episodes premiere


----------



## Zeig (Oct 2, 2006)

*Omg.*



> does anybody know when are the kakashi gaiden episodes premiere


Wrong Thread.

I am so surprised I just now found this thread. o_O Shows how much I come to the Annoucement threads..

Anyways, I cannot believe someone would get to know the place then attemp to destroy it...I am glade that we have such an awesome smart group of mods and admins to fix things on the spot.   

Like "Dandaime" said, we are a family.  And will not be destroyed. I totally agree. (+reps)


----------



## gaaras_lover (Oct 19, 2006)

Hey is there a movie of PERFUME coming??


----------



## mackdan7 (Oct 28, 2006)

*when?*

the hell are the fillers gonna end? anyone know?


----------



## Khamzul (Oct 28, 2006)

^No. Noone knows, even if they say so.


----------



## Piss-Munk (Oct 30, 2006)

NF got hacked? God, I've been away for a bit tehee


----------



## Kennychimaru (Nov 1, 2006)

helllllo =]


----------



## Kennychimaru (Nov 1, 2006)

testing 1,2,3


----------



## sasukecopyninja (Nov 1, 2006)

nf always gets hacked.  And as for fillers, the kakashi gaiden start early this month i believe was the official date, i could be wrong but i think thats what was said.


----------



## odyej (Nov 9, 2006)

*nice rant!*

Its good to know we have backup in case things like this happen.

anyone who wants to ruin something like a forum or a website that gives free services..is really pathetic. whatever grudge they have.. they deserve a good  for wasting their time and ours.


----------



## catman (Nov 11, 2006)

*nice*



Yami no Takeshi said:


> *dies from the overflowing love*
> And yeah, i love it as well......



nice pctures i like your file! from catman.


----------



## leafvillagesecret (Nov 17, 2006)

very true...i agree


----------



## Gaaara (Nov 17, 2006)

join Best Naruto Forum


----------



## Constantine (Nov 17, 2006)

Blue said:


> The recent downtime that NF has experienced had everyone worried about the future and continued operation of NF, I'm sure.
> 
> Some child (who, if his appearance on Maddox Forums is any indication, is a complete moron) somehow managed to break into the server and wipe it, leaving us smilie-less and operating on the backup files of the forum.
> 
> ...



That was the most touching post i have ever read   I just wanna huggle you   , and I will always be in NF  , and if sum1 tries to hack us i'll kill that mo'f***a


----------



## mm4067 (Nov 23, 2006)

sub retards


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Nov 23, 2006)

So true. I love this place.


----------



## schuywarped (Nov 25, 2006)

*What has dattebayo done?*

I found this on thier site:


Dattebayo to pick up Pokemon Diamond & Pearl - Naruto dropped*

Dattebayo Fansubs LLC was proud to announce today that it has decided to officially pick up the currently in progress season of "Pokemon Diamond & Pearl".

Pokemon Diamond & Pearl is the newest installment of the overwhelmingly popular Pokemon series. This show once again stars Satoshi, a young Pokemon trainer attempting to make his mark on the world while continuing to fiercely train his Pokemon, and simultaneously battling the evils he encounters along the way.

Due to the enomity of this project, and the limited resources at the disposal of Dattebayo Fansubs LLC, it was decided that the best course of action was to drop* the show Naruto. Declining profit margins and recent increases in production costs have made the release of this product impossible to maintain.

We hope that fans will be understanding in this time of transition and will share in our excitement about this fabulous new presentation.
Quick FAQ

    * Q: Does "naruto dropped" mean you will stop subbing it?
    * A: Yes.
    * Q: Will you also drop "Bleach"?
    * A: If enough people request, yes.
    * Q: Since you are now subbing Pokemon DP and started at episode 9 will you be subbing episodes 1-8
    * A: Yes
    * Q: Will you start so release naruto again when it resume the main story?
    * A: No.

* YHBT

 What does this mean where will we get translations from?
  PLeASE give me hope.


----------



## AnbuAgent (Dec 8, 2006)

when does the Naruto chapter 335 come out???


----------



## Zamala (Dec 11, 2006)

Why is it that naruto is going through a lot of fillers right now ? Just to get longer with the Manga or what ?


----------



## Yondaime[XD] (Dec 11, 2006)

Who knows.................


----------



## el mexicana naruto 1 (Dec 26, 2006)

*Cool new RPG site, come Join*

There is a cool new site called "Hangspot" that has a great RPG.  Come join you guys.  Here Is the link: [Doremi-Spork] Di Gi Charat - Winter Garden 01

join, then go to the colluseum, the RPG is a subforum there, headed by Ultimate danny.


----------



## InnerSakura72 (Jan 20, 2007)

*good job*



el mexicana naruto 1 said:


> There is a cool new site called "Hangspot" that has a great RPG.  Come join you guys.  Here Is the link: 2
> 
> join, then go to the colluseum, the RPG is a subforum there, headed by Ultimate danny.



that is actually a pretty good site...


----------



## Cr1msonBl0od (Mar 5, 2007)

Can't display webpage...


----------



## cheesycow2 (Mar 9, 2007)

LOL U guys are so happy!!!!!


----------



## animefire13 (Mar 14, 2007)

el mexicana naruto 1 said:


> There is a cool new site called "Hangspot" that has a great RPG.  Come join you guys.  Here Is the link: part II structure analysis
> 
> join, then go to the colluseum, the RPG is a subforum there, headed by Ultimate danny.



it wont let find the sever *sad sad sad*


*Spoiler*: _Dont read_ 



Fuck fuck fuck


----------



## erosenninthethird (Mar 14, 2007)

nice, that is so touching


----------



## elena6375 (Mar 14, 2007)

wat sever?


----------



## Dave (Mar 17, 2007)

welcome home tazmo


----------



## Itachisasukeneji (Mar 18, 2007)

Man im bored az cluck


----------



## Mike843 (Mar 25, 2007)

Narutos the best man


----------



## Setever (Mar 25, 2007)

...Why on earth would you bump this with THAT? .__.


----------



## Kiyoshi Nakamura (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi im new...on the website(i left another naruto forum cause i got sick of this prick with a stick up hi ass) ...anywho...can anyone tell me how to get an avatar cause when i loaded one up but it just said it "Invalid message"


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 29, 2007)

Kiyoshi Nakamura said:


> Hi im new...on the website(i left another naruto forum cause i got sick of this prick with a stick up hi ass) ...anywho...can anyone tell me how to get an avatar cause when i loaded one up but it just said it "Invalid message"


Your avy can't be larger than 125 x 125 pixels.

I don't know about the file size but I'm sure you should try to keep it at around 100KB or less. Make sure you get those right, and try again.


----------



## Birkin (Mar 29, 2007)

Touching speech. ;_;


----------



## st3fan01 (Mar 30, 2007)

ahhm may i ask


----------



## Kanae-chan (Apr 1, 2007)

Agreed. Hacked into or not, we're still family. As Crazy as we might be....Love is in the Air.

Love you all


----------



## Senzur (Apr 15, 2007)

I love naruto forums let us die no longer!


----------



## fourtailfox (Apr 18, 2007)

*naruto will beat sauske in 132*



Umi Kaiousei said:


> Sweet thread
> 
> And who is the two girls on that second pic...??



it will not come on in the us but it coming out on dvd


----------



## fourtailfox (Apr 18, 2007)

will naruto break the seal on him because he almost did.


----------



## kiriospy (Apr 20, 2007)

mmm, what you kill to NF


----------



## akatsuki86 (May 2, 2007)

*Naruto fan.*

I don't know why anyone would want to harm us.


----------



## Loki (May 2, 2007)

just hope this dosent happen agein..=S


----------



## dannyuzumaki (May 4, 2007)

his parents died because his dad was the 4hukage and his mom died givin him brith


----------



## Demon Fox 92 (May 19, 2007)

Who is Naruto's Fathe?


----------



## Dark Blade (May 23, 2007)

Blue said:


> The recent downtime that NF has experienced had everyone worried about the future and continued operation of NF, I'm sure.
> 
> Some child (who, if his appearance on Maddox Forums is any indication, is a complete moron) somehow managed to break into the server and wipe it, leaving us smilie-less and operating on the backup files of the forum.
> 
> ...



That was a beautiful speech...*sniff* *sniff*


----------



## Lady Azura (May 23, 2007)

^ Agreed.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 23, 2007)

Cheesy load of crap.


----------



## Mintaka (May 23, 2007)

Know what the funniest thing is THAT SPEECH WAS MADE IN 2005!

It has nothing to do with what happened yesterday.


----------



## AmitG1984 (May 23, 2007)

Wonderful speech Blue!well said!
Anyway that guy who did that was quite good !I wonder how he did that?
And also how the forum got back up so fast!But i am truly happy it got back on its feets fast!
The quick message post window was being overpopulated with crap nonsense messages!
Keep it up NF!Big hi to the whole family!


----------



## Vicious (May 23, 2007)

Amit, why are you such an idiot?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 24, 2007)

I used to actually be a part of Maddox forums, at the time that quote talks about, although I never fit in there and I never bore ill will towards other sites. Its a horrible place, MF, the people there try bitterly to make fun of one another, they try to flame each other and the like. 

I went there on accident and ended up sticking around some months, I thought it was kind of funny at first. I was considered the forum nice guy. But then they started making fun of me for being nice, posting pictures of my head glued on things, there were racial jokes and I remember thinking that if Maddox saw the bunch of tools you were he'd want his name taken off this site. 

Well the site got hacked, went down for a week and I thought that the two people I made friends with there, weren't worth going back to the site for, I could talk to them on IM.

I could see how that place could breed hatred towards NF though.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 24, 2007)

Tokoyami said:


> Know what the funniest thing is THAT SPEECH WAS MADE IN 2005!
> 
> It has nothing to do with what happened yesterday.



I know that but it's still sentimental rubish ?___?


----------



## Sai1019 (May 31, 2007)

hey.........does any one here play NA(naruto arena)?


----------



## hyogyuuko (Jun 1, 2007)

yeh right, love to have this for long.....

V^^


----------



## hyogyuuko (Jun 1, 2007)

*yehh*

yeh right, love to have this for long.....

V^^


----------



## Sandaime Kazekage (Jun 1, 2007)

Sai1019 said:


> hey.........does any one here play NA(naruto arena)?



I do >_> 
but not much!


----------



## nsu (Jun 8, 2007)

yea go NF
NF will stand tall because we're like a bunch of sticks that can't b brakes if we're all togeather...my love is for NF for ever ^_^


----------



## SuburbanKing (Jun 14, 2007)

Yo whatz up


----------



## Neko (Jun 15, 2007)

NF FTW


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 15, 2007)

I like posting in here...makes me feel like part of the team...


----------



## hellb0y95 (Jun 15, 2007)

for no reason POST hey whats that I think It's a POST


----------



## treborg (Jun 22, 2007)

ow yeah!!!!


----------



## hellb0y95 (Jun 24, 2007)

im back yay


----------



## hellb0y95 (Jun 24, 2007)

0110101100111101101010101101000101101011011111011000110110101101011
0100010110110101101101000101111101100001111010011000010110101010111
0100000101101101011010101010101010101011011010110110101101100000111
0101


----------



## hellb0y95 (Jun 24, 2007)

and goodbye again


----------



## Brand New (Jun 25, 2007)

Why don't you go for a quadriple post while your at it, hm? Geez...


----------



## Zal?onze (Jul 7, 2007)

@brand new; What the fuck just because this is a privilege doesn't mean you have to abuse it 
ass hole 

@demon fox 92; yondaime-sama

@loki; me too.....


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Jul 12, 2007)

spam is evil


----------



## Zal?onze (Jul 15, 2007)

Hinata_Hyuuga8 said:


> spam is evil



Agreed


----------



## gdp604 (Jul 16, 2007)

that sig is awesome


----------



## Zal?onze (Jul 18, 2007)

gdp604 said:


> that sig is awesome



Thanks that was very nice of you.


----------



## jacob-kun (Jul 18, 2007)

MAN  this SUCKS  I WANT TO GO INTO THE ADULT SECTION SO BAD!!!! BUT IM ONLY NINE!


----------



## jacob-kun (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## jacob-kun (Jul 18, 2007)

i like hentai hehehehehe


----------



## jacob-kun (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Jul 31, 2007)

cool


----------



## yuri (Sep 29, 2007)

This site rocks so much!!!


----------



## ?verity (Sep 29, 2007)

Wow. A lot of spam. 

NF is pretty much the best forum around.


----------



## Cel3stial (Oct 8, 2007)

We are strong......


----------



## crizzycruz (Nov 1, 2007)

*Cooperation and support!*

*You Got Me!*


madmad


----------



## alocxeno (Nov 1, 2007)

wow, you are very pretty


----------



## Flavor124 (Nov 8, 2007)

I need a coder for a byond game can sumone do it for me just add me
Dam man i need a coder for a game on byond if u can code games just add me lil_lover60@hotmail.com just add me and tell me u can code


----------



## DarkAngel13 (Jan 23, 2008)

*Posting!!!!!*

How the heck do u post??????


----------



## Heero (Jan 23, 2008)

DarkAngel13 said:


> How the heck do u post??????


----------



## manya_noah (Jan 23, 2008)

If you want to chat about naruto and stuff this is my msn:
noah.me@live.com


----------



## Tomorrow King (Jan 23, 2008)

DarkAngel13 said:


> How the heck do u post??????



Report to my sig-space, newfag.

It was probably some fagchan trick; don't get me wrong, when you're targetting shit like Fox, that's funny, but this is OUR community. Don't fuck with us.


When was this down-time? xD


----------



## Heero (Jan 23, 2008)

^12-15-2005


----------



## Konohamaru7thHokage (Mar 9, 2008)

guys please go to this website paste this  in your browser and the first pic you see should contain Sasuke-another purple haired kid-and Itachi! Does anyone know who that purple haired kid is? If you do please tell me. I´m dying to know!!


----------



## Konohamaru7thHokage (Mar 9, 2008)

hahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## Circe (Mar 9, 2008)

............


----------



## Konohamaru7thHokage (Mar 9, 2008)

amazing ha? never seen him in an episode before and i´ve seen all of them! whothe hell is he?


----------



## Mukiru (Apr 16, 2008)

I didn't know that naruto forums has its own home page just to say its cool :thumb


----------



## S.A.S (Jun 4, 2008)

xI like what you said

and no one cant destroy NF its the best Naruto forums in the world


----------



## itachiapprentice (Jun 8, 2008)

I understand now


----------



## Raijin_thunder (Jul 1, 2008)

Group hug everybody .


----------



## Gary (Jul 5, 2008)

Just wondering how do you know the guy that "hacked the forum " was a kid ?


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (Jul 5, 2008)

DarkAngel13 said:


> How the heck do u post??????


Stupid!!! You did post!!! 

@ Heero: OMFG roflmao


----------



## Choshino (Sep 3, 2008)

Haha! , You guys are just Hilarious ^^


----------



## Morphine (Sep 10, 2008)

NF won die.We can't be destroyed by a moron.And yeah as you said,Blue NF is strong and we have formed many bonds here at this magnificent forum.


----------



## MajorThor (Sep 10, 2008)

WHO THE FUCK DO THEY THINK WE ARE??!?!?!?!?!!?


----------



## kristy (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi, i just new and totally agree with your post. i m sure, all community members, who have read it will never try to do that mistake. But if someone try to destroy the NF house, the moderator of this NH should damn out through this web area.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Dec 22, 2010)

lool


----------



## WT (Dec 23, 2010)

Khristmas no Kiri said:


> Even if everyone on NF aren't friends, we're all a family - an important family.



I refuse to be in this family.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Dec 23, 2010)

White Tiger said:


> I refuse to be in this family.



agreed
i*c*st


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 28, 2010)

fuckin servers are acting up again


----------



## Ral (Dec 28, 2010)

In Germany, the servers fuck YOU up. 

Though I'm not noticing any issues nor have been for a while.

Must be your LAN.


----------



## LovesXRamenX2XMuch (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh this was such a wonderful post. I'm glad to be apart of this


----------



## Raiden (Dec 29, 2010)

WHAT!!?!??!

RUN WHILE YOU CAN


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Dec 30, 2010)

Ral said:


> In Germany, the servers fuck YOU up.
> 
> Though I'm not noticing any issues nor have been for a while.
> 
> Must be your LAN.



Its Lan


----------



## Nezomi (Sep 10, 2011)

just signed up for this forum can you tell me what everyone is talking about i'm confused?


----------



## alexajon (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi
I am new and pleased to be part of naruto club member. I love this brilliant anime


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 26, 2011)

^ A perfect end to the thread, no?


----------

